

RetroBSD - 2.11BSD running in 128k RAM / 512k Flash - zdw
http://code.google.com/p/retrobsd/

======
kbob
Those specs are generous compared to the hardware on/for which 2BSD was
developed.

I have used Mini Unix on a PDP-11/45 with 32 Kbytes (16 Kwords) of core memory
and dual 2.4 Mbyte hard drives.

I once took a class, 6.031 at MIT, where we did our assignments on a PDP-11/45
running Unix on 256 Kbytes (128 Kwords) of RAM and three 2.4 Mbyte hard
drives. That was a timesharing system with 16 simultaneous users.

The 11/45 was 1979, I think. The 11/40 was a year or two later.

------
tehjones
I now have a massively irrational desire to acquire one of these boards. I
already own an arduino I barely touch, but the idea of having a unix at the
center of a hack is very appealing.

------
winestock
This is from the TODO list: "Port any visual text editor."

That means forget about running Emacs on this, or vim, or even plain vi.
Perhaps the only available editor is "the standard editor."

<http://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/ed.msg.html>

